# Rotating Cases for the Fire



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I found these cases on Amazon and I really like the idea of a case I can use as a stand in either landscape or portrait mode. I've been reading the reviews but I wonder if anyone here has tried any of these and have their own opinions on any of them ....

Poetic Rotary Case - for $15, this looks like a great deal but it could also be cheap


Dante Rotating Case - This one is $30 but I like the look of it better


RooCase Duel-View Case - this one is velcro and not rotating per se but also $30


There are others, but these are the ones I keep looking at. I'm leaning towards the middle one but still being unsure.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I like that! I have been trying to find a case, and hopefully Santa brings me one. If not, I'll definitely look into that one.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I have the rooCase (in pink; was too impatient to wait for the Poetry in purple, which wasn't yet available when I bought my case) and I like it pretty well. It's quality is good & I like that I can remove the actual case from the stand part.
On thing about this case because the fire slides into a "sleeve" type arrangement is that the edges of the "frame" come up so close to the edge of the Fire screen, that it's slightly harder to touch those areas of the Fire that you need to get to for the menus (the top & bottom). It's not impossible nor even difficult; it just takes a bit more attention.
My boss has the Marware case that holds the fire just by the corners. It's really nice but does not have the ability to put the Fire into the portrait position to use as a stand.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

I have the Roo and Poetic case. I like the Poetic better. I hate velcro in the Roo case and trying to align it back in the case after removing it is not easy. I dislike uneven sides so if it isn't perfect it really bothers me. That is my issue.  The touch screen area at the bottom is a problem for me with the case edge too close to the touch area. The Poetic case has a snap for holding the Fire in the case. It easily spins around to landscape. Also, the end where the power button is about 1/4 inch away from the screen which makes the touch area more accessible and responsive.

I also have the AYL case that I am currently using and like just as much if not more than the Poetic case. When I bought it I paid < $10 with shipping. Still a great deal at 15.99, IMO.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've got the AYL teri mentions and I'm reasonably happy with it.  There's a little more case visible around the edges than the picture makes it seem like.  It is held to the case via super sticky silicone stuff that does seem to hold really well. It seems to be really good quality and I feel it does protect the device well.  The easel design is pretty elegant but you can't really go 360° without removing/replacing the Fire.

I have had the roo type case for my Xoom. . .here's the thing. . . actually with all of the ones you linked to, Geoffrey . . . .they all require you to slip the fire into a slipcase sort of thing.  But I kinda like the look better with it not in a case -- the screen and black border completely visible.  What I'd REALLY like is something that holds it sort of like the stock Kindle cases hold the latest Kindle and Kindle Touch. That said, I'm not a fan of Velcro, which is utilized by the Roo, though it does allow you to remove the Fire pretty easily entirely.  Looks like that option is there with the Poetic as well, but not the Deft.  Though the Deft does seem to be rather neatly designed for rotation.

Then of course there's color choice. 

Bottom line, I'm not very helpful.   But they all do have decent reviews. . . . .


----------



## Kelvweb (Nov 18, 2011)

I have the Poetic case and really like it. It rotates on a snap vs. velcro.

There's a short review of it here: http://androidadvices.com/amazon-kindle-fire-leather-cases-covers/


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Love the AYL case. Lucked into it at 9.99 but just bought a few for presents at the current price of 15.95. Fire works well with the cover. I like the way the case sticks out about a 1/4 of an inch all around. I feel it better protects the device. Also the soft feel of the leather is nice.
Of all the covers I have had for Kindle devices this is definitely my favorite..


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I have the Poetic but will return it.  I like the looks but the material makes it not very sturdy propped up.  Hard to explain - but it doesn't stand firmly in the slots meant to keep it vertical.  Not sure what I will try next..right now I have my fire in my Medge Capital jacket.. but I really want something that will stay propped up.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Raffeer said:


> Love the AYL case. Lucked into it at 9.99 but just bought a few for presents at the current price of 15.95. Fire works well with the cover. I like the way the case sticks out about a 1/4 of an inch all around. I feel it better protects the device. Also the soft feel of the leather is nice.
> Of all the covers I have had for Kindle devices this is definitely my favorite..


I love my AYL case as well - very slim & lightweight, but has the easel stands for both landscape and portrait modes. There are a couple of good video reviews of it on Amazon now. In fact I like it so much that I bought the AYL frameless case for my $79 Kindle as well - slightly different design but also very lightweight. And I love the frameless look - always liked the Oberon velcro covers as well.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

I have both the Roo and Poetic cases, and am considering ordering the AYL to try.  While both the Roo and Poetic cases are alright, I don't love either one of them.  

I prefer the look and feel of the Poetic case.  The snap is nice, the case feels better to hold and doesn't block the Fire screen as much as the Roo does, but the "stand" modes are not sturdy at all.  Landscape is better than portrait, but in either direction if you aren't VERY careful they'll collapse down flat - quite annoying.  It closes with a strap which seems tough enough to last a while.

The Roo case, as mentioned, uses Velcro to hold it into the case.  I don't much care for the Velcro, but it does make a sturdier stand than the Poetic.  As someone else mentioned, it also seems to block more of the Fire screen.  It can be tricky getting to the options/gear in the upper right - a button I always seem to be using.  The case closes with a magnet, which actually seems to work very well, but if you put the Fire into something with other items it would be quite easy for the case to be pried open and items to get next to the screen.


----------



## tinabelle (Nov 8, 2008)

I have the roo case in red.  I think the quality is good and the Fire is very secure in the case.  Looks and feels great.  The fact that it stands in portrait and landscape is also a plus.  I would have to agree that it is a bit tough to get at the bar on the bottom because the case covers part of the area.  Case could be just a smidge smaller to correct that problem.  Overall, I am happy with it and would recommend it.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I am waiting for Javoedge to make their Axis case for the Fire. Here is a link that shows how it works, compliments of our Javoedge Rep in the Accessories thread
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,12765.msg1477202.html#msg1477202

I have a Roo case for my Xoom and I rarely use it because it adds so much bulk to an already large toy. I also discovered that using it in just the sleeve part does not work for me because the hook part of the Velcro catches on everything.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

This is not a rotating case but I got it and it's a great case for the money and good reviews. I had an iPad case that was very similar and really liked it.

The picture shows a black case but this link is actually for the magenta pink. There is a black one but it is more expensive but it also got great reviews. I like the frameless grip corners holding the Fire in.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0067JET5K/ref=oh_o05_s00_i00_details


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am still looking for the right case for my Fire. Does anyone have the Snugg from Amazon? I would post the link,but I am on a Mac right now and don't know how to copy/paste. I am sure it is an easy task, but obviously different from the PC.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

This one?


----------



## NotActive (Jan 24, 2011)

content


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I've got the AYL teri mentions and I'm reasonably happy with it. There's a little more case visible around the edges than the picture makes it seem like. It is held to the case via super sticky silicone stuff that does seem to hold really well. It seems to be really good quality and I feel it does protect the device well. The easel design is pretty elegant but you can't really go 360° without removing/replacing the Fire.
> 
> I have had the roo type case for my Xoom. . .here's the thing. . . actually with all of the ones you linked to, Geoffrey . . . .they all require you to slip the fire into a slipcase sort of thing. But I kinda like the look better with it not in a case -- the screen and black border completely visible. What I'd REALLY like is something that holds it sort of like the stock Kindle cases hold the latest Kindle and Kindle Touch. That said, I'm not a fan of Velcro, which is utilized by the Roo, though it does allow you to remove the Fire pretty easily entirely. Looks like that option is there with the Poetic as well, but not the Deft. Though the Deft does seem to be rather neatly designed for rotation.
> 
> ...


Next time we have lunch, I'd like to see the Ayl...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Next time we have lunch, I'd like to see the Ayl...
> 
> Betsy


I had it with me last time. . . I guess we were too busy playing with your Touch.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I was just looking at the AYL case and in some ways it looks in some ways similar to the Speck case I have for Oncle Julien, my K3, as far as having a stand built into the front cover and a frameless holder:










But, do any of you have the Red one? How Red is it? Are we talking Slut Red, or some bright neon thing? The pictures on Amazon look pretty bright but I can't tell for sure. Looking at one of the video reviews, it looked more muted than the pictures so maybe that's good .... Julien's cover is Red and I kinda like the idea of two red cases but not if its going to hurt my eyes ...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> I was just looking at the AYL case and in some ways it looks in some ways similar to the Speck case I have for Oncle Julien, my K3, as far as having a stand built into the front cover and a frameless holder:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the black which has a strap that has a red stripe.

I was afraid of the Red.  I like the red of the Amazon KKeyboard case, but the red of the Roo case I got for my xoom was

R E D

. . . .not horrible, but I prefer a color more to the violet shade rather than the orange of the color wheel. And the magenta looked too pinkish for my taste.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> I was just looking at the AYL case and in some ways it looks in some ways similar to the Speck case I have for Oncle Julien, my K3, as far as having a stand built into the front cover and a frameless holder:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The red AYL is definitely not going to hurt your eyes. It a lovely shade, I have an office chair upholstered in a similar shade.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I've used my phone to take a pic of the red AYL next to my red Oberon, but either my eyes are crazy or the colors are a little off in the pic - my AYL doesn't look nearly as bright and orange-y in person as it does in the pic. I like the red. Definitely brighter than the Oberon, which is a muted red. But the AYL isn't at all orange-y, the way it appears in the pic - it's just a nice bright red, not neon (to me). I'll post it anyway, even though it might make you run the other way.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I've decided to trust eveyone's eyes and I just ordered a red AYL case .... Thanks everyone.  Now both Oncle Julienne and Zapp Brannigan will be tarted up in red.  

Now I just need to pretend I can last through AYL's 3 -5 day shipping time (which somehow translates to an estimated delivery 12/30 - 1/5).


----------

